

Ask HN: Anyone wiling to help a fellow dev? - northband

The gist:<p>1. I'm a seasoned dev by trade supporting my family by coding all the time.<p>2. I work for others but finally now want to make something that is my own and may help give me some more freedom.<p>3. I've been approached by others to fix a certain problem, so I built a simple rails app to solve this problem.<p>4. The app is 95% done - I just have a couple features left before launching.<p>5. I could really use some help teaming up with someone on one of my last features.<p>Looking for kindness and someone I can trust to access my source code.  I've spent a considerable amount of time on this and don't want to screw it up as free time for me is hard to come by.<p>Lastly, I can't pay yet, looking for some pro bono help.  Good news is I don't expect to take up a lot of your time - maybe just some peer review and help figuring out my last feature.<p>The app is in Rails 3 - but this feature involves file uploading maybe it can be in a different language.<p>If interested contact me via northband_at_gmail_dot_com
======
northband
I think its freaking awesome that I got some response. I feel like Tarzan who
just shouted out into the jungle and got fellow devs to team up and help me!
Kudos HN!

------
dutchbrit
Email sent!

